# Irwin sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking at a 1986 38'' Irwin Citation sailboat. Are they a decent boat? Thanks Rick


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

You will get a mix of answers. Some will dish this boat. I no longer have mine, it was a ''73. I sailed L. Mich. I owned the boat 12 years and hit virtually every port on the lake. I thought it was a great boat for what I used it for.

I would not sail this boat to England, but people have sailed Irwins off shore. Some say the hulls are thin - I felt mine was reasonably solid about 1/2 inch when I installed my depth sounder. It did not oil can in heavy seas. Deck did not flex even a little, though the cabin top aft of the mast did.

They did cut corners. Stanchions and other hardware were not back plated properly. Windows were a constant, though managable leak problem. She did have a couple of leaks I always suspected were hull/deck, but could never track them down. They were fairly minor and handled with baggies. 

The original owner, whom I spoke with, did special order this boat and specified a beefed up stern and bow as well as oversized chainplates. I agreed with him on both. Smaller chainplates would have not been enough for my taste.

I think you have to look at where you are going to sail this boat. If you are planning on cruising the world, it is the wrong boat. If you are coastal cruising it will work fine. I knew this going in. I bought what I could comfotably afford and am glad I did.


----------

